# Cuban Crafters humidors??



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

hey guys, so i have been searching around the forums to get some info on cuban crafters humidors. I am just starting out and i have recently bought some nice sticks and I want some place better than tuperware to put them in. My budget is around 100-150 bucks and I saw that a few people have said good things about the cuban crafters humidors. Yet others say not to waste your money on "cheaper" humidors. So what do all of you guys think? I am looking for ~100 ct humidor. Also what do you recommend as the easiest most reliable way to humidify? cheapest accurate hygrometer?? Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

i have a cuban crafters humidor and it is beautiful!!! i love it. i recommend ordering some beads and getting a digital hygrometer like the hygroset II. that is how i have mine set up. make sure you follow the sticky on how to properly season your new humidor and you wont have any problems!!!!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

there is the link on how to season 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/265096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine has been serving me well for a few months now, but I haven't had it through a summer ... yet.

I agree with Oscar's recommendation to use beads and a digital hygrometer.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

I love mine! It holds humidity just fine and looks great as well!


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a great looking Cuban Crafters humidor (aren't they all?), I beleive it is a 120 count. The thing has a nice glass front on it and holds the humidity very well. I don't think price always justifies quality. I would recomend them if they have a style that you like.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes CC all the way! They look so great even the wife is proud to show it off


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I've used a CC 50 count glasstop humidor for a little more than a year and love it! looks great, seals nicely. I use a xikar 2 oz crystal jar and a xikar digital hygrometer. And like everyone else already said, season it properly.

Good luck!


----------

